
How much does employee turnover really cost? - wyclif
https://medium.com/latticehq/how-much-does-employee-turnover-really-cost-d61df5eed151
======
wyclif
I'm still constantly told by engineering friends that the easiest way to get a
raise is to get a new job. That indicates to me that employers aren't that
worried about the costs of turnover.

